# LetterPairs



## RicardoRix (Dec 10, 2015)

I've created a small windows .NET program to help practice BLD memo of letter pairs. It's just a windows exe file, and pretty rough and ready. In the download, I've included my letter pair 'input file' but this has a few references to people that only I know, it's just there to help you see how it could work before you actually make the decision to create a full list.

http://rix.uk.to/www/letterpairs.zip

To get going select the input file (path to file) by clicking the button with the 3 dots, then click the start button.
The way it works, is that you are expected to come up with the word in your head and then you can click 'I Know It'.
Note: this could equally work with a empty file list, just click 'Create empty file list' and use that as the input file.


----------

